

In 1976 Arthur C. Clarke Predicted the Dark Side of Smartphones - smacktoward
http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/in-1976-arthur-c-clarke-predicted-the-dark-side-of-sma-1683571223

======
SCAQTony
Was it a prediction or inspirational template for how communication could or
should be done? Don't forget this was the sci-fi writer that invented the
concept for weather satellites too.

See "Arthur C. Clarke the Engineer" [http://www.clarkefoundation.org/sample-
page/](http://www.clarkefoundation.org/sample-page/)

